# Darla kidded - buck/doe twins!



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Well, after half the day standing outside the barn screaming her head off (she's a very vocal girl to begin with, and she was NOT happy to be in labor lol), Darla had her babies this afternoon. First was broken chamoisee doeling, and second was a very big buckskin buckling.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Sooo cute!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What cute kids! I love the stars over the eyes...


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Milk and Honey - I like her stars too.  In fact, I'm thinking of calling her Twinkle.  Except I'm sure my kids will say it wrong, and she'll end up being Tinkle, so maybe not LOL.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Soooo cute. I want to hold them. I've got kid envy BAD!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! :stars: :stars: :dance: :cake:   :greengrin:  :leap: I really like that name-Twinkle....it sounds nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! Way to cute!! 



Willow said:


> Soooo cute. I want to hold them. I've got kid envy BAD!!!


LOL! I know! Friends of ours already have 13 kids! I was over there helping with hoof trims/pre birth clipping and of corse baby snuggle time!!! I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats!!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:clap: CONGRATS omg so cute


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:shocked: BOOTS omg she has boots on that is what i thought when i showed my hubby the pictures she dont though lol love the black boots though


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

LOL! She does look like she has boots on! I hadn't even noticed that.


----------

